# Planting my 55 gallon...



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I just got a 55 gallon, and would like to make it a planted tank. I have 5 bunches of anacharis in the back., and I am going to get 5 banana plants in the front and a large (24"long x 6"wide) peice of african rootwood int eh middle. Now all I need is something in the middle. My water parameters are 78 degrees and 7.5 PH. What plant could I get for the middle that is commonly sold at LFSs?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

ummm, how much lighting? substrate ferts and co2 may be factors too. adding more anarchis doesnt mean you'll need more light. you need just as much light for 5 bunches as 20 bunches. but with more bunches you compete with the algae.

oh, and its much much cheaper to buy quite a few plants off the net than getting them at the pet store. here at petsmart anarchis is $2 a bunch. you can also buy some plants you like along iwith some fast growers. this way you get your plants and the fat growers help keep algae down.

anyway, you can get a lot of anarchis off of aquabid.com and this guy http://cgi.ebay.com/POND-PLANTS-FIVE-BUNCHES-OF-ANACHARIS_W0QQitemZ7710450063QQcategoryZ66794QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, so true. Spend the 40-50 dollars and get a lot of plants as well as a variety to make the tank look nice. Planting heavy in the beginning will save you a lot of headaches. I cannot stress this enough. What will your lighting, substrate, ferts and if applicable CO2 be?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have plain medium grain gravel, and the lighting from the tank hood. I don't want to use ferts or co2, so I only want easy plants for now. I might use thatpetplace or liveaquaria for the plants.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If possible use a dusting of peat moss under the gravel along with a layer of leterite (the total depth should be about 1 inch. Then cover with your gravel. This will give your plants a much better start.

http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/index.html
Check out the hard to kill package. Nice assortment of easy to grow plants that should grow (although very slowly) with your lighting conditions. 55 gallons with 40 watts of light.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I am in the poconos on vacation right now, I won'y use the internet for plants, and my LFS sells most of the same plants for the same price.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I like ambulias but dont get asian(i think it is illegal in some states) i got it in some low light package and it is doing well. aquaticplantdepot.com is good with reasonable shipping. I use no ferts co2 or nothin special lighing i have anubias and dwarf sag


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The asian variety (more color) is illegal in all states now  Very pretty and easy plant.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I like the australian type its almost as nice and it grows like crazy i have less than 1 wpg and it still is going strong and putting it in all the gaps.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Will the banana plants fare well in my tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not with the stock lighting.


----------

